# Canister filter on a Shop Fox



## rmonzo (Dec 15, 2008)

I just bought a new 2hp Shop Fox. Took off the top dust bag and put on a Dust Dog canister filter from a Jet DC-1100C DC. Later began to wonder about the difference of 1100 CFM vs. 1280 CFM on the Shop Fox. Anyone out there had any experience converting a dust bag to a canister that is being used on a unit that generates about 16% 
less air per minute? Don't want to overload the 2 HP motor.
Have not used the system yet, still have the option to return to the dust bag.
Thanks


----------



## ramon68 (Jul 20, 2007)

Check out Wynn Environmental's cartridge filter info, (wynnenv.com). They sell cartridge filters for a variety of aftermarket applications 
for 1 1/2 and 2 hp dust collectors. Same filter for both size motors. The surface area of a pleated filter is many times that of a bag so the pleated filter should make the blower's job easier.

The main thing is protecting your lungs. The Shop Fox cloth bag filters out 30 microns and greater. Make sure your pleated filter gets below 1 micron filtration.


----------



## rmonzo (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I think the Dust Dog Canister is a 1 micron rated unit. :smile: Looks like a keeper.


----------

